# Greece with the camper weekend



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

We're just leaving for a Greece with the camper weekend in Utrecht!
It's organised by Frans Mulder the guy with the following website www.griekenlandmetdecamper.nl.
It will be our 4th year now....about 30 campers all with a common interest...Greece! Very interesting,loads of information on camperstops/ideas etc....it will certainly get me in the mood for when we leave in June.
The manager from World Wide Travel ( Rotterdam agent for Minoan) is brave enough to show up too! He will have a sore head hearing all our moans about Minoan and having to change our bookings although it's not his fault! We're now leaving 2 days later from Venice but returning to Ancona.
Kalo Taxidi!
Maxine


----------

